# 2 1/2 year old colt teeth



## MagsLaz (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a colt that I acquired from a sort of rescue situation. He wasn't malnourished or abused but he's very small at 14hh. The lady that I got him from said that she thinks he turned two in June 2015. He's a paint, mom was 14.3hh dad was 16hh. He still has all his baby teeth. I read that they usually lose their two front teeth at 2 1/2 so I'm wondering if he really is as old as the lady thought he was. Do some horses take till they are 3 to start losing teeth?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he should still be losing some teeth. make sure that the caps shed correctly.


----------



## MagsLaz (Jan 6, 2016)

I figured I'd just wait till he loses the front teeth and then that's when he's two & a half if in fact he is younger than I thought.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Horses can start shedding their caps from 18 months *clear up to five years*.

I know it costs money but, teeth are involved. It would be best to call a vet.

The vet could not only tell you how old the colt is but make sure the caps are shedding normally and not causing infections --- which can happen.


----------



## AbbeyX (Dec 1, 2015)

You are right, normally a horse will lose their first incisors (front teeth) at 2.5 yrs. They will lose the next set over (second incisors) at 3.5 and the third incisors at 4.5. If you are certain that they are all still baby teeth and there are no signs of new teeth erupting then I think it's likely that the colt is younger than 2.5.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I wouldn't expect him to look like a gap toothed little kid lol. Maybe just the way your post came across but it almost sounds like you are taking it maybe too literally.

Always good to have the vet out anyways for a new horse.

14hh sound pretty tall for a baby!!


----------



## MagsLaz (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes I can tell the difference between caps and permanent teeth. Ive had a 3 year old before but never a horse younger than that. I saw my 3 year old when she lost her second insisors at 3.5 so I know what it will look like.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> I wouldn't expect him to look like a gap toothed little kid lol. Maybe just the way your post came across but it almost sounds like you are taking it maybe too literally.
> 
> Always good to have the vet out anyways for a new horse.
> 
> 14hh sound pretty tall for a baby!!


I'd expect him to look exactly like a gap toothed kid between 2 1/2 and 3. Once the caps come out, it takes about 6 months for the permanent teeth to come in enough meet.










The schedule of incisors growing in is fairly consistent from horse to horse. If you don't see the central incisor caps being loose in the next few weeks it's a good idea to have a vet do an exam as your horse may very well be younger than you think or the caps may be having an issue coming out.

This PDF is a great explanation of aging by teeth: http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/publication/AG_Equine_2007-06pr.pdf


----------



## MagsLaz (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> I'd expect him to look exactly like a gap toothed kid between 2 1/2 and 3. Once the caps come out, it takes about 6 months for the permanent teeth to come in enough meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but you will see the new tooth underneath, not just smooth gum, correct?


----------

